
Serverless Scope: Get a customizable bird's eye view of your GitHub projects - AlaskaCasey
https://serverless.com/blog/scope-the-open-source-serverless-status-board/
======
josh_carterPDX
Curious what the difference is between Scope and using something like
Waffle.io.

~~~
pmelendez
Functionally speaking, probably are very close... but this one is using
serverless architecture and in the way they are using it, it is very cheap to
host in AWS

